# 2 ways to fold your shirts quickly



## 20vK (Jul 9, 2011)

Maybe this will help someone.

Making money is also about great service.

If you fold your shirts before you present them to a customer they look great and you save them a job - they can load them straight onto the shelves, or put them straight into storage. I like to order them by size, too. (I'm now working on a way to bundle the folded shirts with some strapping so they stay stacked, but don't get compressed / wrinkled / marked).

But folding shirts takes time.

here's 2 ways to fold your shirts quickly and efficiently. I use the folding device as I found one floating about and I find it gives me nice consistent results for shirts that stack cleanly. (Sometimes the sleeve doesn't fold in, so you have to add another step to do it manually before you flip the bottom section up, but overall it gives pretty great results).

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZL42UQIjBWg[/media]

FlipFold T-Shirt Folder (Adult Size)

Richie


----------



## taz1357 (Jul 28, 2007)

Thanks for this info!


----------



## superD70 (Dec 22, 2010)

I love my flip fold, you can also put more nicely folded shirts in a box than poorly folded ones, makes for cheaper shipping as well


----------

